# Should I buy the Razer Kraken Pro?



## treeroy (Oct 22, 2013)

I'm upgrading my PC very soon and my friends complain that I need a new mic, so I figured I would splash out a bit more than usual on a reasonable headset. I'm currently thinking of the Razer Kraken Pro but need some advice.

This is what I use at the moment - a headset that plugs into my Xbox 360 controller, both of which then get plugged into my PC: http://www.amazon.co_uk/dp/B005RY7KTI/?tag=tec053-21
It is awful. The sound quality is dreadful (can't use it in games it's so bad) and the mic is crap.

I'd like a headset that just, well, works. I am not expecting anything great, but if I can actually use it for games then that'd be nice, without experiencing any noticeablely poor audio quality. The Kraken Pro looks nice and I like the stowaway mic, and it's at a nice price. I don't really want to stretch the budget past there as there wasn't really a budget in the first place, this is a somewhat spontaneous purchase.

I've heard mixed things about the kraken pro, but is its audio any good? Can I get much better for the same price? (£55)


----------



## BiggieShady (Oct 22, 2013)

For 90-ish bucks Razer Kraken might not be best choice .... try http://www.turtlebeach.com/product-detail/pc-headsets/ear-force-z22/368 for better mic


----------



## treeroy (Oct 22, 2013)

BiggieShady said:


> For 90-ish bucks Razer Kraken might not be best choice .... try http://www.turtlebeach.com/product-detail/pc-headsets/ear-force-z22/368


Hm that headset is considerably more expensive here in the UK.


----------



## BiggieShady (Oct 22, 2013)

treeroy said:


> Hm that headset is considerably more expensive here in the UK.



... or, on second thought, you can buy cheapest Sennheiser headset you can afford and be good to go


----------



## Darkleoco (Oct 22, 2013)

treeroy said:


> I'm upgrading my PC very soon and my friends complain that I need a new mic, so I figured I would splash out a bit more than usual on a reasonable headset. I'm currently thinking of the Razer Kraken Pro but need some advice.
> 
> This is what I use at the moment - a headset that plugs into my Xbox 360 controller, both of which then get plugged into my PC: http://www.amazon.co_uk/dp/B005RY7KTI/?tag=tec053-21
> It is awful. The sound quality is dreadful (can't use it in games it's so bad) and the mic is crap.
> ...


With these being on sale if you could stretch another £10 then they should be better that razer pair as the only difference between the 1500's and my 2000's is the wireless.


----------



## treeroy (Oct 22, 2013)

Darkleoco said:


> With these being on sale if you could stretch another £10 then they should be better that razer pair as the only difference between the 1500's and my 2000's is the wireless.


Are they much better quality? (Particularly, better sound)


----------



## Darkleoco (Oct 22, 2013)

treeroy said:


> Are they much better quality? (Particularly, better sound)



The only difference between them and my Vengeance 2000's are that the vengeance 2000's have wireless. On that note I love the sound of my vengeance 2000's they can be absurdly loud if you choose(without distortion like some headsets end up creating) or very quiet but still able to pick out every word of the songs. The quality of the sound in general is great in my opinion and using anything else to listen to music anymore just makes me cringe. So in short yes I d believe they will give better sound quality as well as microphone quality.


----------



## buildzoid (Oct 22, 2013)

My personal favorites are the steelseries Siberia v2s lightweight comfy and really nice sound even when listening to slipknot which ends up soundy like a mess of sound on most sound systems.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Oct 22, 2013)

i dont know about the Kraken but i have a Razer Electra and the sound of it is not bad at all for a 75.90chf headset (hybride, 2 cord 1 with a mic the other nope more for smartphone or pc with combined mic/headphone 3.5)


----------



## treeroy (Oct 22, 2013)

Darkleoco said:


> The only difference between them and my Vengeance 2000's are that the vengeance 2000's have wireless. On that note I love the sound of my vengeance 2000's they can be absurdly loud if you choose(without distortion like some headsets end up creating) or very quiet but still able to pick out every word of the songs. The quality of the sound in general is great in my opinion and using anything else to listen to music anymore just makes me cringe. So in short yes I d believe they will give better sound quality as well as microphone quality.


OK. I just read some comparisons, though, and apparently the Kraken has just as good sound quality as the Vengeance 1500. I _love_ the look of the Kraken and it looks more comfy. So although I do like Dolby sound and the professional look of the Corsair stuff, if the sound is the same with the Razer headset, and it's cheaper, then I think I will go with them. I think.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Oct 22, 2013)

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003VANOFY/?tag=tec06d-20

is what I have an they're great


----------



## treeroy (Oct 22, 2013)

ShiBDiB said:


> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003VANOFY/?tag=tec06d-20
> 
> is what I have an they're great


They are double the price of the Razer Kraken Pro, so I think not. 

(In America they are $90, here in the UK they are £105 ($170).)


----------

